# 79 indy replica truck



## frahmie (Feb 3, 2000)

my friend has a `79 ford Indy 500 replica truck. he was wanting to know what it is worth and anything else someone can tell him. he`s not a gear head and I`m not a ford man. so any help is appreciated

thanx
frahmie


----------

